# Paramedic to RN?



## anhela (Feb 27, 2010)

i am almost done with my EMT-B training. and i want to go straight into my paramedic program. My main goal is to get my RN, i have my c.n.a right now. but would it be easier to bridge to from my Paramedic to my RN? has anyone done this? and do you not have to take as many classes since you are already a Paramedic?  just curious. thank you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2010)

If your main goal is to get your RN, skip medic altogether.


----------



## anhela (Feb 27, 2010)

well i want to be an ER RN and plus the paramedic was my plan of action to pay for nursing school for me,


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 27, 2010)

anhela said:


> well i want to be an ER RN and plus the paramedic was my plan of action to pay for nursing school for me,



In that case, are you planning on getting an AAS in paramedicine? If you want to be a medic first then that is probably the best bet since you'd have a lot of the pre reqs to enter nursing school.


----------



## anhela (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah. im going to look into that then. i do plan on doing both in the end. i would like to still work as a paramedic on the ambulance like a couple times a week and still work in the ER as an RN, at the same time. 

i know it is a tough road, but i really want to do it.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 27, 2010)

Your question would be best answered on an RN forum and/or by nurses in your area. If the hospital near you is progressive, too many shortcuts may hurt your RN career in the future. Some hospital EDs also want their RNs to have some critical care experience since they may be a holding area for the ICU patients. Thus, it would be best you concentrate on getting your nursing prerequisites done and accepted into a *good* nursing program to get whatever needs to be done for your goals as an RN. 

Depending on what state you are in there might be a PHRN (Prehospital RN) program where you will only need to take the sections new to you and not be bored with the "Sidney Sinus Node" stories in a Paramedic text. Some states will also allow you to challege the Paramedic which with some CC and ED experience, it won't be that difficult.


----------



## anhela (Feb 27, 2010)

thank you. i will post it in the nurses forum. ill just have to research it more. i know i want to do my paramedic first and i would like to be and do both in the end so im just not sure what road to take there, but thank you for your advice!


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 27, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Your question would be best answered on an RN forum and/or by nurses in your area. If the hospital near you is progressive, too many shortcuts may hurt your RN career in the future. Some hospital EDs also want their RNs to have some critical care experience since they may be a holding area for the ICU patients. Thus, it would be best you concentrate on getting your nursing prerequisites done and accepted into a *good* nursing program to get whatever needs to be done for your goals as an RN.
> 
> Depending on what state you are in there might be a PHRN (Prehospital RN) program where you will only need to take the sections new to you and not be bored with the "Sidney Sinus Node" stories in a Paramedic text. Some states will also allow you to challege the Paramedic which with some CC and ED experience, it won't be that difficult.


Would you mind pointing out a current paramedic text that talk's about "sidney sinus node?"  Not saying that it may not be accurate, but just asking in the interest of keeping everybody honest.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 27, 2010)

triemal04 said:


> Would you mind pointing out a current paramedic text that talk's about "sidney sinus node?" Not saying that it may not be accurate, but just asking in the interest of keeping everybody honest.


 
Now that is amazing that you have never heard of Nancy Caroline's *Emergency Care in the Streets*. This doctor and her text are legendary. 

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Na...-the-Streets/Nancy-L-Caroline/e/9780763729073



> The Sixth Edition honors Dr. Caroline's work with a clear, fun, understandable writing style for which she was known. Welcome back a familiar training companion to your classroom! Say hello to* Sidney Sinus, AV Abe, *and a cast of memorable characters and amusing anecdotes. Make learning for your students more fun!


----------



## triemal04 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, I've heard of both her and her texts before.  I was just hoping that that particular bit of crap had been dropped from the recent editions.  Apparently not...that's just depressing.


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2010)

Thankfully my text was a Bledsoe one, and didn't reference Sidney Sinus. HOWEVER... my instructor copied the story from HIS old textbook and brought it in... so yeah I can say, it's friggin' stupid.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 28, 2010)

Jon said:


> Thankfully my text was a Bledsoe one, and didn't reference Sidney Sinus. HOWEVER... my instructor copied the story from HIS old textbook and brought it in... so yeah I can say, it's friggin' stupid.


 
To give Dr. Caroline some credit, and she was a pioneer in EMS, her book was written to teach people who had never thought about doing anything in the medical field.  FFs were being asked to go beyond basic first aid into new territory as were those with Freedom House Ambulance.  The material was meant to not be intimidating and written for a tech or trade school level which is basically 8 - 10th grade.  

Since that text is still popular today, I'm sure there are many schools that use it for students who have no college prereqs or for the FFs who are required to have the Paramedic cert to get hired.   It is like when some schools would introduce comic books to get students interested in reading.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 28, 2010)

anhela said:


> i am almost done with my EMT-B training. and i want to go straight into my paramedic program. My main goal is to get my RN, i have my c.n.a right now. but would it be easier to bridge to from my Paramedic to my RN? has anyone done this? and do you not have to take as many classes since you are already a Paramedic?  just curious. thank you.



In my area, austin, texas, you can bridge from your paramedic to RN in 1 year.  I think that a paramedic education would help you in some aspects of nursing school.  Although, from what I understand the paramedic bridge course is VERY accelerated.  This could be a detriment in the long run, as you will be very stressed out with all that you have to study AND trying to work full time.

It can be done, i wish i had gone to paramedic school before nursing school.  Although having my RN is making paramedic very easy.

Also, having been a professional paramedic will stand you VERY well when you go to apply to ICU and ER jobs with your new RN.

It's a good plan, a long road, but very well worn.  Good luck in your studies.  Make sure you read your lessons before you go to class, so you can concentrate on the golden snippets that slip out during class... (which you can't if you are too busy trying to hold on and take notes while they fly through the material)


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 1, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> It can be done, i wish i had gone to paramedic school before nursing school. Although having my RN is making paramedic very easy.


 
If the Paramedic programs were to take note of how nursing and all the other health care programs are setup, maybe some would not find the Paramedic or even the EMT so difficult. Taking A&P, Microbiology and Pathophysiology would make so much more sense. 

Don't skimp on the career you are most interested in. If you really want to be an RN, take a quality program that allows very few shortcuts. If you want to be a Paramedic, find a good program but I still suggest taking all the prerequisites of the RN. However, if you only want to do the Paramedic part time, put serious effort into the RN program...no short cuts. There is much material in the nursing program that some Paramedics believe they can skip but it will bite them hard later if they make it to working as an RN. There are reasons why the bridge programs are disappearing. Now with the difficulty of new grad RNs finding employment, the bridge programs that are left may disappear quicker. 

You will also find that there will be many health care professionals working in the hospital who have or had EMT and Paramedic certs. Most do not keep them active as they used these quick certs to gain employment right after high school so they would have money coming in from an okay job while in college for another career.


----------



## ivanh3 (Mar 2, 2010)

Just another consideration: If you really want to be an RN then I recommend just going for your RN. It will save you considerable time, stress and expense. Additionally, EMS instructors put in a lot of time and effort to train paramedics. Some of those spots have long waiting lists. I would hate to think that a potential career paramedic might not get a spot.


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 2, 2010)

ivanh3 said:


> Just another consideration: If you really want to be an RN then I recommend just going for your RN. It will save you considerable time, stress and expense. Additionally, EMS instructors put in a lot of time and effort to train paramedics. Some of those spots have long waiting lists. I would hate to think that a potential career paramedic might not get a spot.


 
Likewise for the RN programs. Many now have at least a two year waiting period. Also, it would be wise for the nursing student to consider getting a BSN to remain competitive in the field or that ED job might not happen as one would have to work at whatever position available. If one spends too much time working as a Paramedic and does not dive right into being a working nurse, there is a good chance you won't work as an RN in the future but will become just one of the many "patch" holders which so many Paramedics have become who completed the Excelsior or some of the transition programs. You do have to devote a good deal of time as a new nurse to gain a solid foundation, which is what the degree only offers, before you can move on in the specialties even in the ED. Few hospitals will want to invest much time and money in training someone who is divided between two professions and new at both of them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 2, 2010)

There are bridge programs in your area to complete your RN in less than a year after you get your medic, but you can become an ED RN get some experience and later become a flight nurse or ground CCT nurse.
If nursing is what your interested in. Might be good to get some more info from 8j since he/she is doing the medic thing but also an RN.


----------



## RALS504 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am currently a medic in my last 9 months of Nursing school. I am completing the full school for both disciplines. I have wanted to become an
 EMT-P/RN since 2001 after my EMT-I instructor who was an EMT-P/RN motivated me to go for it. I do not know your future goals or direction but here was my pros & con list, see if it will help you:

EMT-P to RN
Pros
Great knowledge basis 
Actual patient care experience with critical care
Increased confidence
Better pay while working and going through an AND program
Usually not a waiting list
With your EMT-P you have the option of an online ADN program

Cons
Frustration with the discipline of RN programs
Bridge courses might not cover important aspects of the RN job
Nursing instructor and faculty have no idea the  EMT-P scope of practice, they think you are an EMT-B (I get some crazy looks when I tell them my ALS program was attached to an undergraduate degree program through our local school of medicine.)

RN to EMT-P
Pros
Great pay while in medic school
Locally you can do this transition in one semester total

Cons
Possibly not having enough EMS experience before you are on your own without an MD to bail you out.
RN school will not prepare you enough for medic school.
Total time to complete both might be increased due to long waits for nursing programs

Bottom line if your goal is to do both get the course work done. I finished my EMT-I than started on my pre-recs for my ADN. When I finished that I petitioned for ADN clinical portion and used my 2 year wait time to complete medic school and go back to the field. I have been on this road for 10 years. Lots of different paths that will get you to the same place, enjoy the travel and good luck!!


----------



## rhan101277 (Mar 14, 2010)

RALS504 said:


> I am currently a medic in my last 9 months of Nursing school. I am completing the full school for both disciplines. I have wanted to become an
> EMT-P/RN since 2001 after my EMT-I instructor who was an EMT-P/RN motivated me to go for it. I do not know your future goals or direction but here was my pros & con list, see if it will help you:
> 
> EMT-P to RN
> ...



That is a great summation.


----------

